# Tired of not being Artistic



## Domino13011

Id love one! Of like a graphic sketch or pencil drawing. I don't really care either one..Thanks! What ever picture works for you..I have other pictures to if these don't work:lol:


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Domino13011 said:


> Id love one! Of like a graphic sketch or pencil drawing. I don't really care either one..Thanks! What ever picture works for you..I have other pictures to if these don't work:lol:


If you want the graphic sketch I could do both, as I will hand draw and then scan to photoshop.

Is that a flea bitten paint? He/She looks beautiful.


----------



## Domino13011

Horsesdontlie said:


> If you want the graphic sketch I could do both, as I will hand draw and then scan to photoshop.
> 
> Is that a flea bitten paint? He/She looks beautiful.


That would be great

Thank you! And yes she's a flea bitten grey paint


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Here are some of Boss and one of Angel. Have fun : )


----------



## PonyGuru

Do you think you could do a graphic sketch of my mare Indy


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I forgot how much I missed drawing, I got in a mood and kept going and going...so I finished all three basic sketches tonight. I love posting step by step, hope no one minds. So here are the three to start. -I made them darker so you can see the lines and not hurt your eyes. 










^^ Domino, this was the perfect to start out with. It will be a full body shot, but I ran out of paper to finish the tail/hind leg. Lol So that will be done in PS. I removed tack in all of them so I can focus on one thing at a time. Though it is hard to tell how thick she is with the saddle on. She might be deep chested for this one. lol. I'll mess around with it in PS and see what looks good.










^^ Shutupjoe just saw the thread of your own designs. You're quite the artist. Makes me want to try a little harder haha. Anyhow, I love the pictures of your horses. I spent forever trying to figure out which one to work on. I went with the top one as it is a bit more challenging for me to do anything other than from the side. All that hair is going to be fun. Lol I'm going to fix up the cheek bone, just saw how off it was. 










^^Pony Guru now this one is hard. Not only do I have tons of trouble with head on. The head down is challenging for proportions, Its great for me to work on. I got so bad with drawing from the side with head in a neutral or high position. I'm going to try and make it look not so skinny and I might add in grass to cover the nose and hoof.


----------



## MouseZ

Well you definitely do have some talent, keep it up to hone it. I would suggest against tattoo designing though, as a full time tattoo artist, so much more goes into designing a tattoo that most people give absolutely no credit to. 

Oops there I go ranting! Many apologizes, I did want to commend your abilities lol.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Tattoo designers mark shading with squiggly lines. They each have their own way to do it though. The best ones will "trace" a photograph and "mark" shading with lines. I've been looking into doing tattoos... but don't know if I have the heart to actually hurt someone, lol. No matter how much they pay me. 


Thanks, Horsesdontlie, I think you are off to a very good start : )


----------



## Horsesdontlie

MouseZ said:


> Well you definitely do have some talent, keep it up to hone it. I would suggest against tattoo designing though, as a full time tattoo artist, so much more goes into designing a tattoo that most people give absolutely no credit to.
> 
> Oops there I go ranting! Many apologizes, I did want to commend your abilities lol.


God No! Thats why its considered other. Its just an artistic design that I could do for people to see on paper. Those are designs I have made for myself only. It is a whole different ball field. I know that. Thats the only reason why it says Tattoo. ;-)

You have an awesome job then. I love tattoo work, but I'm leaving that to professionals. For example when I decide what I want I will give those sketches to an artist as a start, and they will tell me what can be done...ect.


----------



## MouseZ

ShutUpJoe said:


> Tattoo designers mark shading with squiggly lines. They each have their own way to do it though. The best ones will "trace" a photograph and "mark" shading with lines.


I have been tattooing fulltime for 4 years, completely custom work and have no idea what technique you are talking about lol. When it comes to making stencils for portraits, you never add shading of any kind, it will blur the stencil. The more simplistic when beginning a tattoo the better. Sorry if I come off bitchy, but it is hard when people who know nothing of your industry tell you how it's done (not specifically directing this at you Joe). I think what you mean by "tattoo designers" is a flash artist. I don't tattoo premade tattoos off a wall, I draw my own pieces 

And thank you! It is a good job but has it's ups and downs like anything else  I am sorry I didn't mean to hijack this thread lol! From one artist to another, here is my deviant page if you wanna check out my tattoo work. I don't have any paintings or other media up, I am horrible just for updating the tattoo work lol!

Shipht on deviantART


----------



## Horsesdontlie

MouseZ said:


> And thank you! It is a good job but has it's ups and downs like anything else  I am sorry I didn't mean to hijack this thread lol! From one artist to another, here is my deviant page if you wanna check out my tattoo work. I don't have any paintings or other media up, I am horrible just for updating the tattoo work lol!
> 
> Shipht on deviantART


I would imagine! Dealing with people in general has its up and downs. Now I have to ask, what did you use to practice getting use to skin as a texture? I have heard everything from pig skin to whatever of your own body parts you can reach. (A lot of inside calves/thighs....lol) Don't worry about Hijacking, Tattooing fascinates me to no end. :lol:

I would love to look through your Deviantart! I need to update mine too, I only have a handful of art and a few more pictures.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

MouseZ said:


> I have been tattooing fulltime for 4 years, completely custom work and have no idea what technique you are talking about lol. When it comes to making stencils for portraits, you never add shading of any kind, it will blur the stencil. The more simplistic when beginning a tattoo the better. Sorry if I come off bitchy, but it is hard when people who know nothing of your industry tell you how it's done (not specifically directing this at you Joe). I think what you mean by "tattoo designers" is a flash artist. I don't tattoo premade tattoos off a wall, I draw my own pieces
> 
> And thank you! It is a good job but has it's ups and downs like anything else  I am sorry I didn't mean to hijack this thread lol! From one artist to another, here is my deviant page if you wanna check out my tattoo work. I don't have any paintings or other media up, I am horrible just for updating the tattoo work lol!
> 
> Shipht on deviantART




Awesome work! I guess everyone has their own methods... I'm just going by what I was told and saw. I thought about it and spent a few days at a tattoo studio and the work they did was amazing. They even did my tattoo. 

Much like this:







Maybe I'm explaining it wrong. Thus, my quotes. OR maybe we are referring to a person who designs tattoos and one who actually does them? : /


----------



## MouseZ

Joe- not all people who design tattoos are tattoo artists, some just draw what in the industry is referred to as flash. Flash are random subject matter pictures that some people choose like temporary tattoos to have stuck on them. TattooISTS are people who can not draw and only tattoo flash. Tattoo artists draw their own pieces to fit muscle structure and compliment the body's flow. There is a hierarchy  also tattoo artists find words like tat, tattie, inked etc kind of insulting lol. We are weird  also please don't watch that god aweful show "tattoo school" on TLC, the entire industry has boycotted it because it's a slap to our face. I won't go into anymore of a rant about it, let's just say hepititus will be an added bonus of anyone dumb enough to let those fools touch them.

Lie- I do not have any tattoos, I am a rarity. Trust me I plan to be sleeved, I just see so many young people get into the industry and tattoo themselves or get lots done and then have no room for other pieces down the road. I am a planner and want to get it right the first time around. I also want to get pieces the same way you would buy art in a gallery. Go to artists I admire and say, sleeve me up Scotty! 
As for what I started on, I used good ol ham hock. Has wonderful contours and shapes and provides difficult angles in which you have to hold your hand to achieve good lines, much like an ankle or wrist or knee of a client.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I see and now understand the difference. : )


----------



## MouseZ

What is your tattoo of Joe?


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Here are the line arts, they are now in my computer, and will take a while. Haha.









^^I think this one came out decent.









^^I fixed the jaw and butchered the eye. x.x Gotta love the fixability of photoshop.









^^ I also butchered this one. I have no idea what I was doing with the face, I should have left it alone. Yes I will add better grass in there too.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

This is when it was still fresh. It's healed now. It looks more like a pencil sketch than a portrait.


Lookin good Lie! Wish I could do line art. : (


----------



## Horsesdontlie

ShutUpJoe said:


> Lookin good Lie! Wish I could do line art. : (


I wonder how can you not do lineart? Unless if you do detail from the start, I don't see why not. Lol Once you sketch do the outline in pen, with very minimal lines for emphasize some definitions and then once dry erase all pencil markings. Then your done.

I'm not a fan of the style of tattoo, but it looks good.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I start out with an outline and do detail from nose to toes. But I don't have a scanner and my computer literally hates me. I can do line art on paper but not using this computer. What do you mean by style of tattoo? lol


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Ohhh that makes sense! Haha. I understand now. 

I always feel like I'm insulting someone for saying this. Lol. But I don't like realistic tattoos, yours even though is more sketch like becomes too realistic in this sense. Anything trying to look realistic looks out of place on the human body IMO. (I think flowers and some other small objects do alright though) I like more artistic, leaning more towards tribal tattoos. Does that make sense? But it is all in a way that some people like vanilla ice cream over chocolate. I don't think it looks bad, but its something I would never get myself.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Understood. I love it and eventually I'm going to get Angel done under it. Probably to the same tune. But I know several people aren't into the realistic tattoos. 

How about a funny one? lol


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Rotfl Okay I think those are amazing. Haha If you have the courage to do something like that I'm all for it!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Why I was busy updating GIMP I finished these off :




























^^There is a reason I don't use colored pencils. Lol I started with base colors before realizing that I didn't have the colors I needed. I had to desaturate to make it look presentable. In person its bright red/yellow/blue. Haha Sorry about that. Your digital one will be better. 

While looking for my pencils I found an unused sketchbook, on old sketch book, watercolor pencils and some old watercolors I did. Thought I would share, lol. I only did sunsets/lights and silhouettes.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

:grin:I think I would really weird with a shaved head... Seeings how I'm a girl and all.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Nice! I like it : )


----------



## Endiku

I don't suppose you could do a graphic art of my girl, Sour? 


















either picture would be fantastic


----------



## Horsesdontlie

ShutUpJoe said:


> :grin:I think I would really weird with a shaved head... Seeings how I'm a girl and all.


Haha, who knows maybe you could pull it off. :wink:

Endiku, it will take a while, but I'll add her to the list. =)


----------



## Endiku

a pencil sketch would be fine, too. I know how long it takes to do a graphic, and it gets rather annoying when they start piling up ^^ feel free to ditch my request, too, if you get swamped. It's not life or death! haha


----------



## MouseZ

You should check put Nick Baxter or Nick Chaboya, or Jeff Gogue for inspirational tattoos. I think they will change the way you think of the artform  I might do a painting of a forum members horse, see if I can squeeze it in between drawings


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Endiku said:


> a pencil sketch would be fine, too. I know how long it takes to do a graphic, and it gets rather annoying when they start piling up ^^ feel free to ditch my request, too, if you get swamped. It's not life or death! haha


I'll see what I can get done. I've been on an artistic craze right now and might have them all done by the end of the week if I keep going this way. Lol. =)



> You should check put Nick Baxter or Nick Chaboya, or Jeff Gogue for inspirational tattoos. I think they will change the way you think of the artform  I might do a painting of a forum members horse, see if I can squeeze it in between drawings


Looked a little, but I have to leave for work. Very very talented artists, I love the sleeve work, the rest is still not exactly what I like. I'll have to look around and see if I can pull up some images of what I like/don't like. I'll look more into those artists later and reply when I get home.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Started working in GIMP. Start with Itty Bitty's picture. Greys are very hard to do for me because of their lack of colors, its hard to try and put some life into them. Luckily Itty Bitty is a paint therefore has pinks spots, blue eyes and brown fleabitten spots. This alone has taken me....three hours. 40 minutes for outlining, and the rest for the coloring. I fixed the stomach line a bit, looks a little better I think.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Don't want to overload you, but can I toss a couple out? You can do whatever you think looks best with them...


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Okay so my Tatto preferences (not a critique, just give examples to a style). Whether or not the tattoo is well done or poorly done, I believe realistic random pictures to not accent the body well, while more artistic forms can help give form and be more appeasing to the eye. You're not drawing on a flat paper here, its a 3D object and I believe it should be sculpted to the 3d object. Unless it a rather simple design, which I can see more excuse for. Which is why I have such a hard time deciding on a tattoo for myself, but I want to somewhat design it but have no idea how to make it work well on the body. 

I don't like : 


























^^This one is well done to compliment the back, but I still don't like it. 










I Like :



























I don't find those tattoos to be attractive. I think thats what it all comes down to. I agree that artists can have amazing and beautiful artwork, but on the human body...I don't like it. I like most sleeve work, I dislike most calf work, and back work is 50/50. (The rest of the body is iffy. Lol


----------



## Horsesdontlie

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Don't want to overload you, but can I toss a couple out? You can do whatever you think looks best with them...


I don't think there really is a problem of overloading. The images will sit here for me once I get the time. I'll get to them eventually if you don't mind waiting. =)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Don't mind waiting at all.  I'm so bad at drawing that my stick people routinely commit suicide rather than live on as malformed as they are.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Don't mind waiting at all.  I'm so bad at drawing that my stick people routinely commit suicide rather than live on as malformed as they are.


Haha, Don't get me started on people. I can sort of draw horses.....and thats about it. My realistic people will join your stick figure in suicide. 

-----------------
PT 2: 
Digital Hours : 6
Image Total Hours: 7 










Ugh. The head came out as I wanted (needs touchups still be decent compared to most heads for me!) and the rest of the body is like someone puked grey on it. Fixed the high withers a little, still have to try and fix the sway back. 

Mane will cover the odd looking forehead.....and the ears will be fixed on final touchups. Yes I do color in with rapid squiggly lines. With my carpel tunnel cramping my hand I must stop for the night. Lol


----------



## Domino13011

I LOVE THEM! Ahah, sorry It took so long to reply, I haven't been on HF in awhile.:lol:


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Domino13011 said:


> I LOVE THEM! Ahah, sorry It took so long to reply, I haven't been on HF in awhile.:lol:


No problem! It takes me forever to do the graphic painting. I always end up taking a break part way through. Haha. But the good part is Im about 65% finished! Now all I have are the hard parts, lower legs, hooves and mane/tail and fleabitten areas. Then the final touch ups, sometimes I can't tell funky shading until its all shaded in. Like right now the back has to be redone, maybe a little bit in the shoulder.....we'll see how much more detail I'll want to go in. Lol.


----------



## Domino13011

It looks so good..Sorry my horse has such funky coloring!:lol:


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Domino13011 said:


> It looks so good..Sorry my horse has such funky coloring!:lol:


I bet you the fleabitten spots are going to look better than the white areas. I have such a hard time with white. ._. I really like the markings. Does she have grey skin under her fleabitten spots? I used to know a grey paint that you could only tell when the horse was wet. His grey skin would show through in random spots.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

FINISHED!!

Over 30 Layers and 14 hours of my time. Here is the final draft. (I thought the BG looked weird as just green so I spiced it up a bit.










Now that it is posted I am finding things I forgot....Hmmm. I may fix them up in the next few days.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Sour : Here is the outline. You're third on the list for the Graphic Painting. I got tired of being on the computer after Domino's horse but I felt like sketching. This is the first miniature I have drawn in a long time....Haha. I found the proportions hard to get and probably redid the legs about 3-5 times per leg. 










Aires : Okay he was a blast to draw. Haha here is the outline and I have already finished a pencil sketch but it'll have to wait until morning to be scanned.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

^^I liked it until I double checked DAM's reference picture. IMO it looks nothing like Aires. Sorry =\ The neck is too thick and the legs aren't thick enough. And I made the horse look like it has laminitis. Haha Your horse is adorable and thanks for letting me draw him. =)


----------



## Domino13011

Aw, I love it! Her colors are blue too, so it's perfect. And yeah, her skin is grey/black looking under her flea bitten areas. She gets super dark when she gets wet also..Wish I had a picture:?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Horsesdontlie said:


> ^^I liked it until I double checked DAM's reference picture. IMO it looks nothing like Aires. Sorry =\ The neck is too thick and the legs aren't thick enough. And I made the horse look like it has laminitis. Haha Your horse is adorable and thanks for letting me draw him. =)


Hehe. That's okay. I didn't expect him to be easy to draw. ;-)


----------



## Endiku

the sketch is adorable! I've tried so many times to sketch her, but every single one I ended up throwing out. This, though, is great! You caught her expression and build perfectly...even the steep croup! xD Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Just wanted to let people know who are waiting.....life had caught up to me and has been very busy. I will get to the others in a little while. Is everyone still wanting their graphic painting? (I think its Pony Guru, then Endiku) 

ShutupJoe and Draftyairesmom, I hope you're okay with just sketches as both of you didn't specify too much. Though I may get back to both of yours later.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Whatever you can/want to do is fine with me, Horsesdontlie.  I'm pretty easy to please. lol


----------



## ladybugsgirl

Wow you are really good. If you want some I well give you a few you can draw too.


----------



## ladybugsgirl

*Feel free to draw my horse if you want*

Here is my horse Bag of Bones


----------



## Endiku

hope all is going well for you! I know the feeling, having life get crazy. Take all the time you need ^^


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I had a long post written out and it managed to get deleted. Long story short, I am always busy, sorry I haven't gotten to other peoples pictures. I am taking requests again.

I want to broaden my drawing skills, so I am will to try drawing anything really. But *I do not want to draw a standing side confirmation type shot of a horse.* So action, different pose, different animal or person. (I suck at people, you have been warned)


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Some recent pictures :


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Here are a couple:


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Aw thank you for submitting pictures! The only thing is that I think I might only be able to work with the first picture. As I do not have the memory anymore I have to go strictly off of what I see. The 2nd and 3rd are too dark, the 4th too small and the last I am going to try but it is a little blurry and since I am bad with dogs in the first place....it'll be a little hard. You are free to submit anymore or otherwise I will see practice with the first and last. 

I'm sorry I am just not that good of an artist. =)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

No worries, I have a bunch more that might give you something to practice on. I'll look through what I have and see if I can find some brighter and clear ones.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Hmm I started working on it, then my computer died while I was at school, I was bored enough that I finished it anyways, so it isn't great but it was a good one for me to work on front perspective. I also tried to start the dog, but I couldn't get it right because it was too blurry and I'm so bad with dogs anyways. >_<










Took me about 30 minutes, so a quick drawing.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I like it! Great job


----------

